# Pimp my reel



## MikTheKnife (May 21, 2004)

Does anyone know of a source for getting "customized" reel parts: ie handles, paddles, spools, etc.

I have an old curado B which is all scratched up - I mean bad. It still casts great and I'm going to repaint it (not green). Maybe pimp it up a bit. I saw once where customizing reels is popular in Japan but the parts were expensive.

I don't know, I just think it would be kewl..................

MIK


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

There are a lot of companies that make parts. ZPI, Yumeya (sp?) and a few others. Do a search and a lot should show up. The website www.tackletour.com has a section that is all about doing what you are looking to do. Make sure you are sitting down when you look at some of the prices of the parts.


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

Try www.japantackle.com they have some nice stuff.


----------

